# Bianchi Pista - tire clearance?



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Posted this on the commuting board - thinking I was posting it here - duh. Anyway...

Anyone know the largest width tire a Bianchi Pista frame/fork will accomodate? Thanks in advance.
__________________


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I put IRC "Road Winer" 700-28C tires on a Pista a few weeks ago. The actual width of these tires is 25.7 mm. Tire sidewall-to-frame clearances with these tires are: 4 mm at the chain stays, 9 mm at the seat stays, and 10 mm at the fork blades. Clearance under the fork crown is 6 mm.

Your question is difficult to answer with numbers alone, because nominal tire sizes often are way off from their actual measurements. Looking at my measurements above, I'd say that a 700-32 tire should fit the Pista if doesn't run too large.

I'm also interested in fitting even larger tires to the Pista. Does anyone have a size AND brand/model recommendation?


----------

